# remove post, please



## Symphony (Aug 14, 2012)

Oxford lambs grow too slow IMO.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Symphony (Aug 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

>


What's funny about this?


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

>


X 2 

Doubt you'l get a bite symp - good effort though.
My first question would be "how do you know" ?????????


----------



## Symphony (Aug 15, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I "Googled" them, lol.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 16, 2012)

lol Symph.


----------

